# modem ADSL = rallonge ethernet ou rallonge cable téléphonique ?



## quetzalk (31 Mars 2004)

c'est dans le titre : sauf à démolir et reconstruire mon immeuble je suis obligé de garder le mac assez loin de la prise téléphonique. En tout (contournement de porte etc) ça me fait autour de 10 m de cable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 Or je viens de prendre l'ADSL et ils (le FAI) conseillent d'éviter toute rallonge par cable téléphonique qui causerait une perte de débit : je souhaiterais savoir si le remplacement de ma rallonge fixe par un looong cable ethernet limiterait ces pertes ???
merci d'avance et désolé si la question a déjà été traitée j'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## NightWalker (31 Mars 2004)

Surtout pas rallonge téléphonique... La ligne ADSL est sensible à la distance or le câble ethernet l'est beaucoup moins...


----------



## Goulven (31 Mars 2004)

Ou alors une borne Airport? Bon ok c'est un peu plus cher comme solution...

un cable Ethernet est le plus simple effectivement


----------



## lucas.s (31 Mars 2004)

ayant posé la question a france telecomapres qu' ils aient trouvé une personne pouvant me repondre, ils m' ont dit que je pouvais mettre une rallonge avec le filtre au bout de la rallonge sans probleme, ce que j' ai fait, et j' ai un debit de 4600kbs(free)


----------



## quetzalk (31 Mars 2004)

OK merci de vos réponses, je fonce dès demain rue Mongallet
au fait existe-t-il plusieurs qualités de cable ou ça n'a pas trop d'importance ?


----------



## quetzalk (31 Mars 2004)

en fait comme ça (rallonge téléphonique standard) ça marche déjà mais peut-être ça pourrait être plus rapide.

tant que j'y suis question de néophyte mais en quoi 10 mètres de rallonge dans l'appart changent quelque chose après plusieurs centaines de mètres depuis le relais téléphonique du coin ???


----------



## lucas.s (31 Mars 2004)

prend plutot un cable blindé (cat5e) par ex.
fait l' essai avec et sans rallonge pour voir la difference de vitesse et dis moi çà m' interresse!


----------



## quetzalk (31 Mars 2004)

> fait l' essai avec et sans rallonge pour voir la difference de vitesse et dis moi çà m' interresse!


WAH ! c'est bien parce que c'est toi que j'ai fait l'essai : je n'avais pas tenté par crainte de tout arracher et provoquer des faux contacts en tirant des fils à travers la pièce  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est vrai que c'est 1000 fois plus rapide (en venant d'une connexion 56 k j'étais déjà content).
demain je fonce acheter le cable je vous raconterai


----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> tant que j'y suis question de néophyte mais en quoi 10 mètres de rallonge dans l'appart changent quelque chose après plusieurs centaines de mètres depuis le relais téléphonique du coin ???


c'est surtout les contacts qu'une rallonge implique qui font mal, plutôt que ça longueur elle-même. Un câble d'une seule traite plutôt que trois rallonges bout à bout, c'est bien mieux. (et tant qu'à faire, regarder pour enlever l'éventuel condensateur qui pourrait se trouver dans chaque prise téléphonique (une bête parallélépidédique à trois pattes, pour le reconnaître dans son milieu sauvage)


----------



## quetzalk (1 Avril 2004)

> et tant qu'à faire, regarder pour enlever l'éventuel condensateur qui pourrait se trouver dans chaque prise téléphonique



euh... t'es sûr là ? mes souvenirs d'électronique sont loin mais un condensateur ne sert-il pas à protéger l'installation téléphonique des surtensions (orages...)??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










d'autre part si ce sont les contacts qui ralentissent le traffic, en quoi un cable ethernet est-il mieux qu'un cable téléphone ?


----------



## quetzalk (2 Avril 2004)

Bon ça y est j'ai mon autoroute de l'information qui traverse la chambre sous la forme d'un cable ethernet : pour ceux qui seraient intéressés je confirme que ça marche mieux que le cable téléphone mais un tout petit peu moins vite que le cable court fourni par wanadoo. 
pour info avec le kit wanadoo (modem speedtouch ethernet) tout a marché du premier coup et c'est simple à paramétrer.
voilou


----------



## lucas.s (2 Avril 2004)

si j' ai bien compris tu comfirme que c' est plus rapide avec le cable long ethernet plutot que le cable long telephone?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > d'autre part si ce sont les contacts qui ralentissent le traffic, en quoi un cable ethernet est-il mieux qu'un cable téléphone ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Avril 2004)

> tu comfirme que c' est plus rapide avec le cable long ethernet plutot que le cable long telephone?


Oui, clairement, et ce avec une rallonge de 15 mètres (je n'habite pas dans un chateau mais avec un encadrement de porte etc ça chiffre vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Autre intérêt ça permet de brancher l'alim secteur du modem ailleurs que sur la multi-multi-multi prise ou est concentré tout le reste !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon Nightwalker (un cousin à Johnny Walker I presume ?) merci pour l'explication technique c'est vrai qu'on s'y perd un peu dans tout ça


----------



## NightWalker (3 Avril 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> sinon Nightwalker (un cousin à Johnny Walker I presume ?) merci pour l'explication technique c'est vrai qu'on s'y perd un peu dans tout ça



ha..ha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, non en fait je suis insomniac et il m'arrivait de marcher le soir pour trouver le sommeil et comme en plus je suis fan de Starwars voila pourquoi on m'a surnommé NightWalker. C'était quand même il y a longtemps, mais je garde


----------



## cecil (25 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est surtout les contacts qu'une rallonge implique qui font mal, plutôt que ça longueur elle-même. Un câble d'une seule traite plutôt que trois rallonges bout à bout, c'est bien mieux. (et tant qu'à faire, regarder pour enlever l'éventuel condensateur qui pourrait se trouver dans chaque prise téléphonique (une bête parallélépidédique à trois pattes, pour le reconnaître dans son milieu sauvage)




Bonjour,

  Faudrais-il que j'enlève ce composant de ma prise téléphone ?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2004)

Si tu parles du  condensateur FranceTelecom, tu peux l'enlever si tu as des problèmes de ruptures de connexion ou signal trop faible. Mais il ne faut surtout pas toucher aux condensateurs du filtre... ils sont utilisés pour séparer le signal vocal de la data


----------



## maousse (26 Avril 2004)

ce condensateur permet de gagner quelques décibels d'atténuation de signal en général. Il est utile pour tester une ligne du côté de france télécom quand aucun appareil téléphonique n'est raccordé à la ligne téléphonique, mais n'est en rien obligatoire.


----------

